# Cowboy Magic or Showsheen? Which works better for mane and tail care?



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I love cowboy magic and it smells amazing too. It has worked great for me with tangles and shine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm a cowboy magic fan. I even use it on my dog and sometimes on me...


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Another fan of Cowboy Magic. I have a QH that loves to roll in the dust and mud. His mane was very brittle and coarse until I started using CM. It last a good week and then some before I feel the need to reapply. Normally, I apply it dry, but after bathing, I apply it while the mane/tail are wet and I find that I can easily get through the snarls in Sam's tail. I usually apply it to him while wet and brush his tail until dry.

Be careful using it on the mane near the withers that it doesn't run down into the blanketing area. It will create a slick and slippery smear!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I love Cowboy Magic. It's been a life saver for me when my horse decides to get a poop stain the day of a show. The Cowboy Magic green spot remover took care of that problem! . It's also keeps my horses manes tangle free for much longer than showsheen did.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Also a cowboy magic fan!
Really helped grow my gelding tail out more and get it thicker in justa couple months, I also washed it really good when I first got him, sprayed a ton in, didnt use a comb or brush through it and that really helped, just picked all the tangles out by hand, takes awhile but I find it relaxing and a good time to bond!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Cowboy Magic!! 

Personally, I HATE Showsheen. I used it on my mare once or twice a week, before I knew better, and 4 years later I'm still growing her tail out from the damage it caused. The silicone in it coats the hair shaft and makes the hair unable to absorb anymore moisture so the hair dries out to a point where it breaks. Once you spray it on, the silicone isn't coming out again - ever, until that part of the hair breaks or is cut off/pulled out.
I think it should be banned. :lol:


A cheaper option is to get some nice human detangler (I go to one of those bulk discount stores and get a GIANT thing of Dove "Intense Moisture" conditioner), put some in a spray bottle, add water so the conditioner is pretty diluted, shake it really well, and use that as detangler. The conditioner makes the hair feel softer and healthier each time you use it with no grossness in between uses.


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

The slip and slide thing isn't much of an issue right now. She's only 3 and we are still working on trust and basics(the only part it might interfere with if it got REALLY slippery is the surcingle). YAY! Cowboy Magic. I know I prefer that for shine then Showsheen, but I've never compared it for mane and tail care.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

I use PINK sheen spray it is a people product and I LOVE it! It keeps it looking good, detangles, and doesn't attract dirt or dry out the hair!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Cowboy Magic. If you're trying to get burrs out and don't want to waste the CM on that, try some baby oil. For detangling I use either CM or Mane 'n Tail detangler.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Use coconut oil!!! I swear by it, I use it on all my horses manes and tails, and my own hair. It makes such a huge difference in the strength and condition of the hair. Its realllly dramatically made a difference in my boy's long mane and tail. Cheaper then the over priced, silicone horse stuff too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Use coconut oil!!! I swear by it, I use it on all my horses manes and tails, and my own hair. It makes such a huge difference in the strength and condition of the hair. Its realllly dramatically made a difference in my boy's long mane and tail. Cheaper then the over priced, silicone horse stuff too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Coconut oil. Great for the hair. you can pick it at pretty much any grocery store at a good price.


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

You can use showsheen gel and spray for manes and tails. It detangles, with a lot of it, and it makes the tail light and fluffy. Cowboy Magic gel works amazingly, it's really greasy though, and the spray is about the same as showsheen.
If you want to try something new, by Eqyss avacado spray or their Survivor detangler. I really like their products because they smell great and ovvertime you can see a difference in length and strength of hair. 
Anyway, to me it doesn't really matter about Showsheen or CM they work pretty much the same. I really like Eqyss and I suggest that.


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

goingnowhere1 said:


> You can use showsheen gel and spray for manes and tails. It detangles, with a lot of it, and it makes the tail light and fluffy. Cowboy Magic gel works amazingly, it's really greasy though, and the spray is about the same as showsheen.
> If you want to try something new, by Eqyss avacado spray or their Survivor detangler. I really like their products because they smell great and ovvertime you can see a difference in length and strength of hair.
> Anyway, to me it doesn't really matter about Showsheen or CM they work pretty much the same. I really like Eqyss and I suggest that.



ia completely, i like using the avacado spray (it is pricey though) because it is a nice refreshing smell and it doesnt have any ingredients that will dry out or cause breakage to the hair. 

i never used CM detangler but i used showsheen for a long time. I like its new formula a lot better than the old and it gives such a strong shine. i stopped using it because i prefer to use more natural ingredients.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

I would also agree (with many others!) with using Cowboy Magic. I find show sheen does not work well for the price. Cowboy magic works great for getting out knots and getting some shine


----------



## Terre (Oct 23, 2011)

I use mane and tail detangler. Never used showsheen but the people in my barn did. Did not like how it felt on the horse. Never used cowboy magic.


----------



## socks (Dec 28, 2009)

ok so you all are suggesting cowboy magic.. does the body shine product dry out the hairs like showsheen or is it better?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I've used showsheen and cowboy magic but the BEST result was Lasersheen. It's amazing, I highly recommend it.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

BarrelRacingLvr said:


> I use PINK sheen spray it is a people product and I LOVE it! It keeps it looking good, detangles, and doesn't attract dirt or dry out the hair!


That is what we use too! Love it!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Cowboy Magic detangler and shine!


----------



## Jan Isblessed (Jan 1, 2016)

I have been using Pink-the lotion- and ORS Olive Oil spray for my rocky and it does wonders for his mane and tail. Rockys have that coarse hair anyway, but it works for mine.


----------



## CuttingHorse (Mar 21, 2014)

I actually use neither. I've found them to dry out the hair, and while they look and feel great when applied, the hair feels dry and brittle once they wear off. I haven't used coconut oil, but I've heard really good things about it.

My favorite product that I've found is Healty Hair Care. Their stuff smells AMAZING, and it conditions the hair. It adds a nice shine, keeps tangles at bay, and the hair feels even healthier than before.

Just what I've found to work. I've gotten away from Cowboy Magic and ShowSheen after finding out it is detrimental to the hair in the long run. Now I've been working towards a show ring shine without using products that are bad for my horse's coats. I won't know for sure until the summer, but Annie has seemed shinier than she usually is in the winter. On sunny days after a good brush she almost looks glossy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

annnd this thread was bumped from 3+ years ago...LOL


----------



## CuttingHorse (Mar 21, 2014)

Lol, might help to look at the dates before posting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

gingerscout said:


> annnd this thread was bumped from 3+ years ago...LOL


Well I'm happy this resurfaced because I am in the market for one of these products.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

All products dry out the mane and tail with daily use. I suggest that you buy one of those neck covers:
Tough-1 600 Denier Neck Cover - Statelinetack.com
and use baby oil or corn oil to run through the mane. Covering it will let it soak in without making a big mess, like overnight. Then, you can take an old towel and wipe off any excess.
I am dirt cheap and have used corn oil to deburr. Yes, when they roll it's messy but the manes looked better afterwards, even though it looked like I had put on greasy kid stuff, kinda like George McFly wore his hair.
I do use Cowboy Magic, but I use it sparingly.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

What do you recommend for a dry tail in the winters? MTG will freeze.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Dunno. Maybe just deburr, and finger comb. Those combs tend to rip hairs. We are currently at war with the burrs on the property. We rented a brush hogger last July to knock them down where they love to hide, growing at the fencelines!! 
*Nasty, nasty, burrs!! 
We HATES, them, Precious!!!!!!!*
I'm fighting them this winter, too. I kicked the horses off of the North Pasture 2 months ago, and off of the South Pasture 2 days ago. This winter I can get out there and cut and rake and carry burrs to my burn pile in front of the burn, to burn with the office's paper trash. I also just throw the burrs in the garbage can and let a landfill deal with them.
I guess you could also Very Lightly oil the tail once a week. Apply it with your hands after you have thoroughly brushed and combed out every single burr and knot.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

^ Thanks Corp.

What do you mean by "debur" and "burs"?

I finger comb all the time with my mare, in fact I finger comb much more than regular brush her cause the brush always takes out too much hair! If I use my fingers to comb her tail, no hair comes out.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Scratch my recommendation 4 years ago. I was very inexperienced then

I really like the pink spray too, but have used cowboy magic before. Not a fan of it, but my horse is mainly white (pink skin)


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

"debur" is just removing the burr. =b
Burrs have been my "good friends" for TOO MANY YEARS, now!


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Canter mane and tail. Hands down.


----------



## Azgroom (Sep 24, 2015)

Any of you heared of mane an tail conditioner. Many of ,girls I know use it. And I have been useing it for 3 weeks at probably every other day thing. Just 4 of 5 sprays and it's good. Just add water.
I have even gotten addaboys from my trainer. It smells awesome too.


----------



## tikimurrayreg (Jan 9, 2015)

Definitely Cowboy Magic! But coconut oil works just as well, and it's way cheaper, too!


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I use a cup of downy dissolved in a quart of H2O


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

6gun Kid said:


> I use a cup of downy dissolved in a quart of H2O


You have Downy? hmmmn


----------



## mmcleodk (May 2, 2015)

I use cowboy magic and coconut oil on my own mane/beard and it works great for me! Epona hasn't needed it yet/its been way too cold for baths so I've yet to actually use it on her


----------



## Little DJD (Jan 22, 2016)

*Cowboy Magic all the way!*

I have five Haflinger horses and I don't know what I would do without Cowboy Magic! It takes out burrs, knots and all kinds of vegetation. I also love the fragrance!


----------

